# Umm...Horrible season



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, instead of going out hunting I had to sit inside because my dad lost the turkey license permit thingys to get my license. So I didn't even get a chance to hunt.....and just to make matters worse I went out to the spot I was going to hunt and they were gobbling, I should have brought my calls.... :******:


----------

